# My Collection



## selina (May 22, 2005)

Here is a link to my makeup collection. It's rather small since I first starting collecting, which was exactly one year ago. I haven't been impressed by anything new lately. I am pretty new to makeup, but hopefully my collection will increase to measure up to some of the larger collections posted on here. Comments welcomed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy!

Click images to make them larger to read text 

http://img275.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=stila6ut.jpg


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 23, 2005)

Your collection ROCKS! I love how you put little quotes and stuff next to your pixs. I looked at every pix. I'm so jealous. I can't post my collection till' I build it!


----------



## FashionVixen (May 23, 2005)

What are you talking about?! That's huge!


----------



## selina (May 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! But I thought it's kinda small compared to lots of the collections I see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  But I am trying to work on my Bobbi Brown glosses and trying to own all of them since I absolutely love her lippie line!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 24, 2005)

.


----------



## kaddy (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *selina* 
_Thanks guys! But I thought it's kinda small compared to lots of the collections I see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  But I am trying to work on my Bobbi Brown glosses and trying to own all of them since I absolutely love her lippie line!_

 
small?ill post mine ,its a hobbit..dammit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## user3 (Oct 1, 2005)

Great collection! You have so much eyeshadow it's like looking at Candy store!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

wow!!!


----------

